# Minuteman Powerboss sweeper



## turfguy87

Minuteman Powerboss sweeper 
Model: WS35E 
3 years old! 
Used for indoor sweeping. 

$2,000 or best offer 

Excellent condition. 

email or call or text: 216-543-5965 for pictures or other information


----------

